# Wash'em or Toss'em



## hunting777

Good Rule of Thumb!


----------



## TheOtherJeff

Also useful advice for those of us who have reached the post-colonoscopy "never trust a fart" stage of life.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

TheOtherJeff said:


> Also useful advice for those of us who have reached the post-colonoscopy "never trust a fart" stage of life.


What age is that? I'm only 37, but it seems like once I hit my 30s even garden variety, routine farts would often betray me. It hasn't ruined the fun though. I still give every fart the enthusiastic push it deserves. If one decides to be a menace I just surgically remove my drawers with a pocket knife and go commando the rest of the day.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Sometimes age is not a problem, It might be to much WHISKEY in the belly.


----------



## johnnycake

Great, now I'm hungry


----------



## backcountry

What foul combination of the dark arts birthed Johnnycake into this world?


----------



## backcountry

TheOtherJeff said:


> Also useful advice for those of us who have reached the post-colonoscopy "never trust a fart" stage of life.


I don't like this tarot card reading of medical predictions given I have the "pleasure" of downing Ducalax and a quart of Miralax during the holiday season. Second times a charm! (Family history trumps age)

I'm really tempted to eat corn on the cob despite it being verboten.

Nothing like a medical procedure that they only release you from the hospital after they hear you laugh from the requisite post op fart.


----------



## Critter

The fun of it all. 

After that bore scope up my rear a couple of months ago and finally seeing some solid leavings I get to have hernia surgery next week and go on a stool softener for a few weeks.

Getting old is grand.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

You guys just wait till you get to have the bladder scope. There is no dignity in that what so ever.
At least with the rear end scope they give you good drugs and put you out !!


----------



## backcountry

2full said:


> You guys just wait till you get to have the bladder scope. There is no dignity in that what so ever.
> At least with the rear end scope they give you good drugs and put you out !!


If they get it right. I may have woken up a little early the last time. Very vivid 15 seconds 

But I'll take your word on the bladder scope and hope life lets me pass.


----------



## johnnycake

I wonder if they can keep me awake and rig some mirrors for me to watch that procedure like they did for my vasectomy?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I like where this thread is going.


----------



## bowgy

johnnycake said:


> Great, now I'm hungry


I wouldn't have been surprised to see this thread in the Recipe forum.


----------



## bowgy

2full said:


> You guys just wait till you get to have the bladder scope. There is no dignity in that what so ever.
> At least with the rear end scope they give you good drugs and put you out !!


Ouch!


----------



## backcountry

johnnycake said:


> I wonder if they can keep me awake and rig some mirrors for me to watch that procedure like they did for my vasectomy?


That's bold.

One of my other "interesting" medical experiences is having the local miss the left target and feeling my vas deferens crushed. It was resolved quickly but a sensation I'll never forget.


----------



## High Desert Elk

🤮


----------

